# Spirit Halloween - Rising Animated Phantom



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

This popped up in my Google+ stream today. Nothing super fancy but I like the arm movement.






http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/mo-phantom-rising-animated

They want $269 for this bad boy. Is it me or is Spirit's prices getting more and more ridiculous every year?

I have their Guardian of the Grave prop from back in 2009. Think I paid like $60 bucks for it back then (that was on sale, was $80 regularly). The mechanisms looks to be basically the same - a circular base platform with a telescoping pole (think powered car antenna). The main difference between the two is that in this case the base is mounted on some sort of wire frame to bring it to waist level, the mouth moves instead of hooking to a fog, and the arms fold out. I don't see anything there to really justify an additional $200 bucks.

I haven't used the Guardian in a couple years. I'm half tempted to pull it out of storage and modify it just to prove a point. I wonder if a Gemmy talking skull is too heavy? Probably so.

This is the Guardian of the Grave prop for those who may not remember it. Surprisingly it's still on their site but listed as sold out






http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/guardian-of-the-grave-animated-prop-

-TM


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

They also have this animated doll which appears to be the same mechanism and for the same price:






http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/mo-creepy-rising-animated-doll/


----------



## SHIVERS HAUNTED HOUSE (Aug 9, 2014)

WOW Puts a dent in the pocket i think if you made one it would be a bit more scary and it will show your love and talent in you, at least when you make something of your own you can always go back and change or modify it but if you want to spend that kind of money then hats off to you it would be a great investment I do think some prices at the spirit store's are a little out of high but that's why we as haunters look and design something similar or better that's what brings out the haunter in you. well that's my 2 cents.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

@Shivers: Can't agree more. I think the Guardian WAS one of the last major store bought props I picked up way back in 2009. Building is so much cheaper and more fun. I wasn't actually planning on buying either of these, especially at those prices - those are sucker prices.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Ouch! I think I'll try making one instead.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Price aside, that animated doll's transition from child-friendly to nobody-friendly is wicked cool.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

While I make all of my own props these days, I still look forward to Spirit Halloween stores opening in the neighborhood. Love strolling through and soaking up the Halloween vibes...and I need to get my fog juice from somewhere.

All that said, that creepy doll transformation is awesome. Pricey--a bit--but awesome!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You can always chance waiting for the end of season sales. At that price, there might actually be a couple left to pick up more cheaply later


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

You're right. The prices have gone up. But I would love to get my hands on that recording of the child talking. It would work so well with my 2015 haunt.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

I was thinking that very thing Roxy! Even still it's a pretty big bite at 1/2 off


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

I really like the motion on this too. Would make an awesome groundbreaker! I see that there are several variations of the design on ebay for around $205-210.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks Sytnathotep, the Swamp Witch one is a pretty cool variation. If these things were in the $80-90 range I'd pick one up.

Anyone know whats going on mechanically to make the arms and head move. I'm certain its some sort of counter weight setup so that once the body starts rising they just drop to that position. Just can't get my head wrapped around the specifics.


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

I was thinking the same thing. Maybe a vertical lift like from this build could do it, with a line tethered to the shoulders and head, to gain tension and pull the head and arms back as the unit rises?http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

I don't think the lift will be any trouble. I have their Guardian of the Grave prop from back in 2009. It basically has a heavy duty antenna attached to a circular base. If you look at the first video I posted (the ghost) you can kinda see through the white cheese cloth fabric where a similar mechanism is visible. I'm just gonna disconnect the sound and repurpose that sucker.

As for the hands, that was my original thoughts. Basically a string and a spring (to give it a little give) connected to the arms and head. The line would get pulled when the antenna lifts the main connection point.

I'll try and get some pictures up for the base/antenna unit from inside the Guardian of the Grave. 

The haunt community needs something like the tech community's iFixit site that does commercial prop tear downs and cost analysis. Those guys are always reverse engineering our stuff I say turn the tables.


----------



## Jackyl48 (Nov 13, 2013)

not sure if this helps, but:

Tekky Toys Guardian of the Grave Setup





Wild Witch setup
http://www.tekkytoys.com/PDFs/instr/56513_Wild-Witch_TekkyToys_INS.pdf


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Interesting. Guardian of the Grave is a Tekky Toys product. But these new props based on that design aren't - I don't see any of them on the Tekky site and the risers that are there don't sport the arm and head movement.

While bouncing around Google I did find these risers on a site called HauntedProps.com for $120 less than Spirit. $148, while still not cheap, is a bit more reasonable.

http://www.hauntedprops.com/product-p/mr-124325.htm


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Of course it's high dollar... Spirit is a big seasonal retail store.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I think that is a pretty cool prop, but they all seem to be overpriced for the cheap material they are made out of. I would feel alot better about buying spirit props if there was some type of gurantee if it stops working, or a repair or replacement gurantee or something.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Spooky1 ended up buying one of the rising phantom props with a 30% off coupon. Bit of a splurge, but it was just too irresistible Spirit's web site now shows it as sold out for the season.

Have to say, it looks good in person.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

It starts at about 4 1/2 feet tall and rises to over 6 ft tall. I think it will be a hit in our yard this Halloween. Roxy told me Spirit is sold out, so I'm glad I didn't wait.

f90f293 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Nice looking prop. Creepy, not cheesy.


----------



## rkkcarver (Sep 22, 2014)

I'm thinking of buying one let me know how it holds up.


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

You think spirit's prices have gone up, try a Halloween City. Same stock as Party City but double the price!


----------

